# Pretty new. A little shy :)



## smexiebinks (Sep 3, 2008)

I finally got the guts to post something on Specktra! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm pretty new and I've been lurking, I'm known as Binks. There is a lot of talent on this site, I've learned a lot!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 3, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## TDoll (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you both! 
Sweethearts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I love your tutorials TiffanyD.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)

Me and you same. :]

Welcome btw.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

hey smexie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your youtube vids!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 5, 2008)

Awwwwwww thanks Glam!!! It means a lot coming from you ( I loved your tuts as well)

Thank you Susana,Joy, Glam and melli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really appreciate all of your kindness!


----------

